# Marriott Resort Calendars



## dioxide45 (Jan 7, 2011)

What I did for resort maps, I have done for resort calendars. This is for weeks based reservations.

*See **POST #47** below for @dioxide45's update on 6/7/22.*_  <-- SueDonJ_


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Jan 7, 2011)

_[Outdated info deleted.]_

Dioxide, thanks for posting this.



.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 8, 2011)

Very helpful, thanks.


----------



## ral (Jan 8, 2011)

*Sticky?*

Thank you for this convenient chart. Can it become part of a sticky?


----------



## riverdees05 (Jan 8, 2011)

Great work, thanks a lot.  I agree, it would make a wonderful sticky.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 8, 2011)

Outstanding!! I have saved this thread.


----------



## saturn28 (Jan 8, 2011)

_[Outdated info deleted.]_

Dioxide, do you have the link to the Marriott Resort Maps.

Thanks


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 8, 2011)

saturn28 said:


> Dioxide, do you have the link to the Marriott Resort Maps.
> 
> Thanks



http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=986532&postcount=1


----------



## vincenzi (Jan 8, 2011)

*Thanks so much!*

dioxide45, Thank you very much!  I have printed the calendars and put them in my timeshare file.  They will be very helpful in making future reservations.


----------



## sail27bill (Jan 8, 2011)

Thank you so much for this.  It is extremely helpful, especially noting the seasons and which weeks they pertain to.  Of course, the only prolem is that now I am going to have to go on vacation more.


----------



## Mamianka (Jan 8, 2011)

Once again  - great work, collecting info all in one place.  I had only seen calendars, last time I looked, up to 2013 - and I was told by Marriott employees (who NEVER lie - ever . . and always ALL have the most UTD info . . .) that there will be The Great Recalculation for 2013 - that the lowly shall be raised, and the mighty - well, not laid low, but made more reasonable and comparably equitable.  Good to have the calendars - but if they are gonna do some mid-course adjustments, they had better do a HECK of a better job than they did with the rollout!


----------



## andrea t (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks for all the time you put into it and thereby making things so convenient for all of us!


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 8, 2011)

Mamianka said:


> Once again  - great work, collecting info all in one place.  I had only seen calendars, last time I looked, up to 2013 - and I was told by Marriott employees (who NEVER lie - ever . . and always ALL have the most UTD info . . .) that there will be The Great Recalculation for 2013 - that the lowly shall be raised, and the mighty - well, not laid low, but made more reasonable and comparably equitable.  Good to have the calendars - but if they are gonna do some mid-course adjustments, they had better do a HECK of a better job than they did with the rollout!



If there will be a Great Recalculation, Marriot better be working on it now. They will have to have 2013 point charts out by November I would think.


----------



## GNB (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks, I really appreciate your time and effort.  Glenn


----------



## Ann in CA (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks Dioxide45!  This will be very helpful.


----------



## Mamianka (Jan 8, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> If there will be a Great Recalculation, Marriot better be working on it now. They will have to have 2013 point charts out by November I would think.



My thoughts, too.  Maybe the Great Sit-Down of Poobahs will be in 2013 - or sooner - and we will get the results on a drip-by-drip "What do you need to know for?  You are an OWNER?? Hah!" basis.  I was told this at BPT - which gives 2050 a year (we own EOY).  Since the beach is right there , one would think that this would be worth more.  Granted, you need to cross a 2-lane street - but we have stayed at Marriotts that OWN their beach, and the walk is further to it!  So, we were told that the points of THIS place would go up.  Granted, it is the top floors of a public building - but God is not making any more beach-front property (unless you count erosion . . .). Dinky pool - but not nearly as bad as the bathtub-on-the-roof at MGC - but we do not go there (own there) to swim. Any other places that we think are way undervalued?  Not that anyone is going to snitch if they own a place that is way OVER valued in points!


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 14, 2015)

*Updated since most of the calendars in post #1 are getting old.*

_[Outdated content deleted.]_


----------



## icydog (Feb 15, 2015)

*Thank you*

I'm saving this to my computer. You did a Great Job especially since it was so time and labor intensive!!!  I appreciate your efforts on our behalf.


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 15, 2015)

Thank you again, dioxide!  This is only one of the valuable compilations you've put together and I appreciate all of them very much.


----------



## LAX Mom (Feb 15, 2015)

Thanks so much! This is very helpful!


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 14, 2016)

Just an FYI post #17 which is referenced in the stickies won't open to the calendars unless you are logged on at owners.marriottvacationclub.com.  Was this always the case and is there a place to view the calendars without logging in?


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 14, 2016)

tschwa2 said:


> Just an FYI post #17 which is referenced in the stickies won't open to the calendars unless you are logged on at owners.marriottvacationclub.com.  Was this always the case and is there a place to view the calendars without logging in?



This seems to be new. I found the same problem in the resort map thread. I have fixed that. Not sure if I will be able to fix this one. The resort maps are on a public facing website, I don't think the same is true for the resort calendars.

It seems to be related to the new website that MVCI put out recently.


----------



## zentraveler (Feb 15, 2016)

> dioxide45 said:
> 
> 
> > This seems to be new. I found the same problem in the resort map thread. I have fixed that. Not sure if I will be able to fix this one. The resort maps are on a public facing website, I don't think the same is true for the resort calendars.
> ...



Thank you dioxide. You are a treasure.  Would also appreciate being able to see it not logged in.


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 15, 2016)

I found this 3rd party advertising sales website (which I am not endorsing) but says feel free to bookmark.  It has the calendars through 2017.

http://www.sellingtimeshares.net/resorts/marriott-vacation-club/weeks-calendars/


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 15, 2016)

It seems that if you click through the links to the Marriott calendars that it takes you to the owner login page, however logging in doesn't actually open the calendars. All the links in post #17 are dead at the moment.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 15, 2016)

_[Outdated content deleted.]_


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks.  Its a very easy, fast resource.  I appreciate the efforts to make it available to us all.


----------



## Slinger (Mar 21, 2017)

Is there a resort calendar for Marriott's Streamside at Vail (Aspen and Cedar Buildings) ? I can't seem to find it on the Marriott owners site. Thanks!


----------



## SueDonJ (Mar 21, 2017)

Slinger said:


> Is there a resort calendar for Marriott's Streamside at Vail (Aspen and Cedar Buildings) ? I can't seem to find it on the Marriott owners site. Thanks!



Marriott stopped managing those two buildings in 2006; they're now managed by VRI.
Websites for both:  http://www.aspenatstreamsidevail.com and http://www.cedarstreamside.com


----------



## Slinger (Mar 21, 2017)

SueDonJ said:


> Marriott stopped managing those two buildings in 2006; they're now managed by VRI.
> Websites for both:  http://www.aspenatstreamsidevail.com and http://www.cedarstreamside.com


 
What happens then if I buy a resale Marriott week there?
Is it still Marriott?  Will earn me Marriott points/nights? Counts for the 13 month rule?

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 21, 2017)

Slinger said:


> What happens then if I buy a resale Marriott week there?
> Is it still Marriott?  Will earn me Marriott points/nights? Counts for the 13 month rule?
> 
> Thanks so much!!!


Aspen and Cedar are not associated with MVCI in any way. I don't think they are affiliated with Marriott International either. They are independent timeshare properties. If you buy a week there, it will be in now way treated as Marriott ownership.


----------



## SueDonJ (Mar 21, 2017)

Slinger said:


> What happens then if I buy a resale Marriott week there?
> Is it still Marriott?  Will earn me Marriott points/nights? Counts for the 13 month rule?
> 
> Thanks so much!!!



None of the weeks sold/resold at those two buildings can be "Marriott" weeks, and their Marriott Rewards affiliation ended when the Marriott management contract was dissolved.


----------



## Slinger (Mar 21, 2017)

Got it. Thanks! You guys are the best!


----------



## TXTortoise (Mar 21, 2017)

Slinger said:


> What happens then if I buy a resale Marriott week there?
> Is it still Marriott?  Will earn me Marriott points/nights? Counts for the 13 month rule?
> 
> Thanks so much!!!


If you buy in the Birch (original construction, but managed by Marriott) or the Evergreen (built by Marriott) you would be in the Marriott system.  Resale rules still apply, but could enroll, etc.


----------



## JIMinNC (Mar 21, 2017)

TXTortoise said:


> If you buy in the Birch (original construction, but managed by Marriott) or the Evergreen (built by Marriott) you would be in the Marriott system.  *Resale rules still apply, but could enroll, etc.*



To be able to enroll, you have to buy from Marriott Resales PLUS buy a matching bundle of points. Regular third party resales are ineligible for enrollment if purchased after June 2010.


----------



## SueDonJ (Mar 22, 2017)

TXTortoise said:


> If you buy in the Birch (original construction, but managed by Marriott) or the Evergreen (built by Marriott) you would be in the Marriott system.  Resale rules still apply, but could enroll, etc.



Birch, Evergreen and Douglas are the three Streamside buildings that remain in the Marriott system and are affiliated with Marriott Rewards.  As Jim says, external resales are not eligible for enrollment, and, direct resales can't be enrolled unless DC Points are also purchased.


----------



## littlestar (Mar 25, 2017)

Thank you for this.


----------



## Mlvnsmly (May 15, 2018)

Unfortunately, it looks like these links are now broken.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 15, 2018)

Mlvnsmly said:


> Unfortunately, it looks like these links are now broken.


It looks like they are. I will work on it sometime after I get back from our next trip.


----------



## Fasttr (May 15, 2018)

Mlvnsmly said:


> Unfortunately, it looks like these links are now broken.





dioxide45 said:


> It looks like they are. I will work on it sometime after I get back from our next trip.


I have found on most of the broken links that occured after the latest IT upgrades, if you change marriottvacationclub.com in the URL to marriottvacationsworldwide.com the link will again work as it originally did.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 15, 2018)

Fasttr said:


> I have found on most of the broken links that occured after the latest IT upgrades, if you change marriottvacationclub.com in the URL to marriottvacationsworldwide.com the link will again work as it originally did.


Let me try a quick find and replace and see if it works.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 15, 2018)

_[Outdated content deleted.]_


----------



## Theiggy (May 15, 2018)

Oh no I guess Marriott changed their site! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VacationForever (May 15, 2018)

Bravo!


----------



## SueDonJ (May 15, 2018)

Post #1 edited. Thank you, again and again and again ....


----------



## Theiggy (May 15, 2018)

Hmm the links don’t work from my phone? I’ll try with my computer later. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 7, 2022)

Just a small update here. Marriott has combined some calendars where the same resort had variations and I fixed a few typos.

*United States*
*Arizona*
▼ Phoenix
► Marriott’s Canyon Villas at Desert Ridge​

*California*
▼ Palm Desert
► Marriott’s Desert Springs Villas​► Marriott’s Desert Springs Villas II​► Marriott’s Shadow Ridge​
▼ Newport Coast
► Marriott’s Newport Coast Villas​
▼ South Lake Tahoe
► Marriott’s Grand Residence Club®, Lake Tahoe Interest Calendar​► Marriott’s Grand Residence Club®, Lake Tahoe Quarter Calendar​► Marriott’s Timber Lodge​

*Colorado*
▼ Breckenridge
► Marriott’s Mountain Valley Lodge​
▼ Vail
► Marriott’s StreamSide - Birch​► Marriott’s StreamSide - Douglas​► Marriott’s StreamSide - Evergreen​

*Florida*
▼ Ft. Lauderdale
► Marriott’s BeachPlace Towers​
▼ Marco Island
► Marriott’s Crystal Shores - Penthouse Villas​► Marriott’s Crystal Shores - Fixed Seasons​► Marriott’s Crystal Shores - Floating Time​
▼ Miami
► Marriott’s Villas at Doral​
▼ Orlando
► Marriott’s Cypress Harbour​► Marriott’s Grande Vista​► Marriott’s Harbour Lake​► Marriott’s Imperial Palm Villas​► Marriott’s Lakeshore Reserve​► Marriott’s Royal Palms​► Marriott’s Sabal Palms​
▼ Panama City Beach
► Marriott’s Legends Edge at Bay Point​
▼ The Palm Beaches
► Marriott’s Oceana Palms​► Marriott’s Ocean Pointe​

*Hawaii*
▼ Kauai
► Marriott’s Kauai Beach Club​► Marriott’s Kauai Lagoons - Kalanipu'u​► Marriott’s Waiohai Beach Club​
▼ Lahaina
► Marriott’s Maui Ocean Club​

▼ Oahu
► Marriott’s Ko Olina Beach Club​

*Massachusetts*
▼ Boston
► Marriott’s Custom House​

*Missouri*
▼ Branson
► Marriott’s Willow Ridge Lodge​

*Nevada*
▼ Las Vegas
► Marriott’s Grand Chateau​

*New Jersey*
▼ Galloway
► Marriott’s Fairway Villas​

*South Carolina*
▼ Hilton Head Island
► Marriott’s Barony Beach Club​► Marriott’s Grande Ocean​► Marriott’s Harbour Club​► Marriott’s Harbour Point​► Marriott’s Heritage Club​► Marriott’s Monarch​► Marriott’s Sunset Pointe​► Marriott’s SurfWatch​
▼ Myrtle Beach
► Marriott’s OceanWatch Villas​

*Utah*
▼ Park City
► Marriott's MountainSide​► Marriott’s Summit Watch​

*Virginia*
▼ Williamsburg
► Marriott’s Manor Club at Ford’s Colony​

*Caribbean*
*Aruba*
▼ Palm Beach
► Marriott’s Aruba Ocean Club​► Marriott’s Aruba Surf Club​

*Costa Rica*
▼ Herradura, Costa Rica
► Marriott Vacation Club© at Los Sueños​

*British Virgin Islands*
▼ Saint Kitts and Nevis
► Marriott’s St. Kitts Beach Club​

*U.S. Virgin Islands*
▼ St. Thomas
► Marriott’s Frenchman’s Cove​

*Europe*
*France*
▼ Bailly-Romainvilliers
► Marriott’s Village d’Ile-de-France​
*Spain*
▼ Estepona
► Marriott’s Playa Andaluza​
▼ Mallorca
► Marriott’s Club Son Antem​
▼ Marbella
► Marriott’s Marbella Beach Resort​

*Thailand*
▼ Phuket
► Marriott’s Phuket Beach Club​


----------



## icydog (Jun 7, 2022)

Thank you for doing this Dioxide.  I always Need this information.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jun 7, 2022)

Once again, THANK YOU @dioxide45 for maintaining these very helpful compilation threads.


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 7, 2022)

Thanks you dioxide45.!


----------



## Marathoner (Jun 7, 2022)

Thank you! Do you know if there are links to the Ritz Carlton Residence Club calendars?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 7, 2022)

Marathoner said:


> Thank you! Do you know if there are links to the Ritz Carlton Residence Club calendars?


They aren't on the MarriottVacationCLub.com website. That is where I pulled all of these links from.


----------

